# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  Moderna Sets July to Begin Final Phase of COVID-19 Vaccine Trial

## PAF

June 11, 2020



_Healthcare workers administer a COVID-19 test in Washington, D.C._

June 11 (UPI) -- U.S. biotech company Moderna announced Thursday it has finalized plans to begin the final stage of its clinical trial for a possible COVID-19 vaccine next month.

Moderna said 30,000 participants in the trial will be enrolled in July for its mRNA-1273 vaccine candidate.

.
.
The company said it has finalized protocols with the Food and Drug Administration for the third and final phase of the vaccine candidate. Moderna is presently in the second stage of the trial.

.
.
The company's first clinical study determined that 100 milligrams is the optimal dose level for the potential vaccine. Moderna said it plans to deliver between 500 million and 1 billion doses per year, starting in 2021, in a collaboration with Swiss drugmaker Lonza.


https://www.upi.com/Top_News/US/2020...3421591880543/

----------


## CCTelander

Roll up your sleeves folks. Operation Warp Speed is living up to its name.

----------


## PAF

> Roll up your sleeves folks. Operation Warp Speed is living up to its name.


But, Trump must win. Right?



*"Operation Warp Speed"*

_
President Donald Trump formally announced Operation Warp Speed on May 15, 2020 in the White House Rose Garden.

Operation Warp Speed is a public–private partnership, initiated by the Federal Government of the United States, to facilitate and accelerate the development, manufacturing, and distribution of COVID-19 vaccines, therapeutics, and diagnostics. It is an interagency program that includes components of the Department of Health and Human Services, including the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), Food and Drug Administration (FDA), the National Institutes of Health, and the Biomedical Advanced Research and Development Authority (BARDA); the Department of Defense; private firms; and other federal agencies, including the Department of Agriculture, the Department of Energy, and the Department of Veterans Affairs.

The project has a budget of at least US$10 billion.


In May 2020, Moncef Slaoui was named as Operation Warp Speed chief adviser. Slaoui is a vaccine researcher and, formerly, Chairman of Global Research and Development and Chairman of Global Vaccines at GlaxoSmithKline, where he led the development of five major novel vaccines. General Gustave F. Perna, Commanding General, Army Materiel Command, was named Operation Warp Speed Chief Operating Officer.


The leader of the Operation Warp Speed project, Moncef Slaoui, had been a board member of the US vaccine developer, Moderna, and divested his shares in Moderna stock, at a potential personal gain of $10 million, raising questions of his neutrality in judging vaccine candidates. Although Slaoui resigned from the Moderna board when named to head Warp Speed, his share value in Moderna stock increased by $3 million in one day when Moderna announced an advance in vaccine clinical research.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Warp_Speed
_

----------


## Cap

> Roll up your sleeves Bend-over folks. Operation Warp Speed is living up to its name.


 FIFY Brother.

----------


## CCTelander

I feel so much more free than I did 4 years ago.

----------


## PAF

> FIFY Brother.





> I feel so much more free than I did 4 years ago.



I am waiting patiently for the trump-humpers to ignore this thread. We should not speak of such topics until after November.

----------


## CCTelander

> I am waiting patiently for the trump-humpers to ignore this thread. We should not speak of such topics until after November.



Hey, "he's moving the ball in the right direction." "Hilary would have been worse." "It's all part of the plan." Blah, blah, blah.

----------


## dannno

> I am waiting patiently for the trump-humpers to ignore this thread. We should not speak of such topics until after November.


Why does this thread matter, at all?

----------


## dannno

> Hey, "he's moving the ball in the right direction." "Hilary would have been worse." "It's all part of the plan." Blah, blah, blah.


Nope, it just doesn't matter.

Trump already clearly stated, unambiguously, that the vaccine would not be mandatory. 

The only reason he is doing it is to keep the re-opening moving. 

If he didn't put as much effort into a vaccine as possible, then they would use that to frame the situation like Trump wasn't going to handle the problem, and so they would keep the economy shutdown longer, etc, etc., stock market goes down, more people lose their jobs, makes it more difficult to get re-elected.

This route, you get people who like vaccines to take them if they want. The economy opens better, faster... What's the problem?

----------


## CCTelander

"They *have* to take the shot." - Donald Trump regarding the people resisting the MANDATORY measles vaccinations in NY

----------


## PAF

//

----------


## John-G

> I feel so much more free than I did 4 years ago.


Shut up fool and take the vaccine, the man is trying to fight the deep state

----------


## Anti Globalist

They don't call it wrap speed for nothing.

----------


## CCTelander

And we can't even get a significant number of people from the RPFs wing of the "liberty movement" to openly support and encourage resistance and defiance, let alone actually take part. Might be a good idea to make whatever arrangements you think necessary for your families if, like myself, you have absolutely no intention to comply. Don't count on any significant support from our "allies."

----------


## Anti Federalist

> And we can't even get a significant number of people from the RPFs wing of the "liberty movement" to openly support and encourage resistance and defiance, let alone actually take part. Might be a good idea to make whatever arrangements you think necessary for your families if, like myself, you have absolutely no intention to comply. Don't count on any significant support from our "allies."


Maybe some of us don't want to advertise that this is the hill we have decided to die on, because nobody gives a $#@! anymore.

Once Trump is gone, the Marxists will be more than happy to use this as cudgel.

Mrs. AF and I have both decided that we will resist, with force, any attempt to administer a mandatory Covid19 vaccine.

You're right.

There are no more "allies"...the vast majority don't give a $#@!, the rest are arguing about whether Orange Man Bad or not, so it's every man for himself.

That's what we're doing...everybody else's mileage may vary.

----------


## CCTelander

> Maybe some of us don't want to advertise that this is the hill we have decided to die on, because nobody gives a $#@! anymore.
> 
> Once Trump is gone, the Marxists will be more than happy to use this as cudgel.
> 
> Mrs. AF and I have both decided that we will resist, with force, any attempt to administer a mandatory Covid19 vaccine.
> 
> You're right.
> 
> There are no more "allies"...the vast majority don't give a $#@!, the rest are arguing about whether Orange Man Bad or not, so it's every man for himself.
> ...



I hope I'm wrong. If this IS it, and it's every man for himself as you say, that just means we all die one at a time, alone. NOBODY who has participated here, excepting any shills for TPTB of course would be safe. And the worst part of it all is that all it would take to possibly prevent it all would be for us to actually organize a sufficient show of strength and resolve to convince theme that it would be too costly to jump the gun now. Instead we get advised to rely on courts and politicians.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I hope I'm wrong. If this IS it, and it's every man for himself as you say, that just means we all die one at a time, alone. NOBODY who has participated here, excepting any shills for TPTB of course would be safe. And the worst part of it all is that all it would take to possibly prevent it all would be for us to actually organize a sufficient show of strength and resolve to convince theme that it would be too costly to jump the gun now. Instead we get advised to rely on courts and politicians.


Organize who?

We worked for 6 months in 2008 to organize the "March for Freedom" in DC and about 15000 people showed up.

The Marxists can put a million people in the streets in every city across the country in 24 hours.

----------


## CCTelander

> Organize who?
> 
> We worked for 6 months in 2008 to organize the "March for Freedom" in DC and about 15000 people showed up.
> 
> The Marxists can put a million people in the streets in every city across the country in 24 hours.



For a group of people, the hard core hangers on of that group at least, who did the seeming impossible and made history back in 2007, the showing I'm seeing now is pathetic. Sorry but that's how I see it. Demoralized, defeated and ready to just lay down and die.

If this was '07 there would already be dozens of sites up organizing and encouraging protests and resistance and defiance. There would be sites helping people who want to defy continued lockdowns or defend against rioters and looters hook up with others willing to help with that. There would be chip ins and go fund mes to help with expenses. 

And please don't give me the "there just aren't enough of us" line. There are plenty of people out there willing, who have had more than enough of all this $#@!. The problem isn't numbers, it's lack of will and morale. It's the fAct that so many around here have given in to defeatism and adopted the attitudes of perpetual victims. If this is it, and we lose, it will be our own damn fault.

----------


## PAF

> I hope I'm wrong. If this IS it, and it's every man for himself as you say, that just means we all die one at a time, alone. NOBODY who has participated here, excepting any shills for TPTB of course would be safe. And the worst part of it all is that all it would take to possibly prevent it all would be for us to actually organize a sufficient show of strength and resolve to convince theme that it would be too costly to jump the gun now. Instead we get advised to rely on courts and politicians.



Truth bump.

----------


## wizardwatson

> For a group of people, the hard core hangers on of that group at least, who did the seeming impossible and made history back in 2007, the showing I'm seeing now is pathetic. Sorry but that's how I see it. Demoralized, defeated and ready to just lay down and die.
> 
> If this was '07 there would already be dozens of sites up organizing and encouraging protests and resistance and defiance. There would be sites helping people who want to defy continued lockdowns or defend against rioters and looters hook up with others willing to help with that. There would be chip ins and go fund mes to help with expenses. 
> 
> And please don't give me the "there just aren't enough of us" line. There are plenty of people out there willing, who have had more than enough of all this $#@!. The problem isn't numbers, it's lack of will and morale. It's the fAct that so many around here have given in to defeatism and adopted the attitudes of perpetual victims. If this is it, and we lose, it will be our own damn fault.


We don't have Ron Paul and we don't have a campaign.

As much as people preach about decentralized this and that, leaders and goals matter.

The Lord called Ron Paul and we joined the Ron Paul campaign.

Until someone comes whose words align with "the movement" and there is a machine, a cause, a mission the remnant can act around, the remnant remains dormant.

It is because the remnant has substance that is has such inertia.  The quality that seems to make it look like it's lazy and hard to get going is the same quality that makes it powerful and hard to stop.

I have hope and faith that another Ron Paul will be called and that the remnant will recognize him/her/them.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> If this was '07 there would already be dozens of sites up organizing and encouraging protests and resistance and defiance. There would be sites helping people who want to defy continued lockdowns or defend against rioters and looters hook up with others willing to help with that. There would be chip ins and go fund mes to help with expenses.


Is anybody who is left going to get involved in this?

On July 4th, Independence Day,a coalition of patriot groups and all who want to join are going to retake the Capitol Hill Autonomous Zone for America. antifa members are illegally occupying public property and terrorizing small businesses in the neighborhood.  American patriots have agreed to come together again, remove the barricades illegally obstructing traffic, and free the people in the zone.
You do not need a bike to join. Any and all patriots with all vehicles are coming to this event.
We are not going to hurt anybody, break the law etc. We are simply going to tear down the illegal barriers on public property, clean up the mess these communist kids made, and return the police station over to Seattle Police Department control

*The staging area will be Seward Park. The parking lot can handle roughly 10,000 bikes easily.

https://www.facebook.com/events/740456910096468/




> There would be chip ins and go fund mes to help with expenses


I tried to get one going...and I had zero interest.




> And please don't give me the "there just aren't enough of us" line. There are plenty of people out there willing, who have had more than enough of all this $#@!. The problem isn't numbers, it's lack of will and morale. It's the fAct that so many around here have given in to defeatism and adopted the attitudes of perpetual victims. If this is it, and we lose, it will be our own damn fault.


You keep saying that...show me them.




> For a group of people, the hard core hangers on of that group at least, who did the seeming impossible and made history back in 2007, the showing I'm seeing now is pathetic. Sorry but that's how I see it. Demoralized, defeated and ready to just lay down and die.


It *is*...so therefore any future plans better goddamn well take that into account.

I'm not here to blow sunshine up anybody's $#@!...I'm here to tell it like it is.

----------


## donnay

You underestimate the anti-vax/ex-vax movement.

https://www.icandecide.org/
https://childrenshealthdefense.org/
https://vaxxter.com/

----------


## Brian4Liberty

I don't know of anyone who is willing to take the Gates/Fauci experimental vaccine.

And it’s pure cronyism for the government to throw massive piles of money at something that is likely not possible (a safe and effective vaccine for coronavirus), and for the most part, unnecessary.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I am waiting patiently for the trump-humpers to ignore this thread. We should not speak of such topics until after November.





> Hey, "he's moving the ball in the right direction." "Hilary would have been worse." "It's all part of the plan." Blah, blah, blah.


Would you guys like a special sub-forum where you, Dannno and Swordsmyth can insult each other all day over Orange Man?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> You underestimate the anti-vax/ex-vax movement.
> 
> https://www.icandecide.org/
> https://childrenshealthdefense.org/
> https://vaxxter.com/


Agree. The anti-vax community is probably where defense against any talk about forced vaccinations will be organized.

----------


## PAF

Meanwhile, FDA Moves to Prohibit Use of Hydroxychloroquine

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

> "They *have* to take the shot." - Donald Trump regarding the people resisting the MANDATORY measles vaccinations in NY


"Take the shot or get shot!"

----------


## KrokHead

> Maybe some of us don't want to advertise that this is the hill we have decided to die on, because nobody gives a $#@! anymore.
> 
> Once Trump is gone, the Marxists will be more than happy to use this as cudgel.
> 
> Mrs. AF and I have both decided that we will resist, with force, any attempt to administer a mandatory Covid19 vaccine.
> 
> You're right.
> 
> There are no more "allies"...the vast majority don't give a $#@!, the rest are arguing about whether Orange Man Bad or not, so it's every man for himself.
> ...


I have accepted that the communists have not only won, but they have won for a long time now.  It's unfortunate to have children growing up in a society that they never had a semblance of freedom in.  Pretty much we as a family will do what it takes to survive within the system, as America is beyond redemption at this point.

I used to warn leftists but at this point, let them embrace their punishment.  Too bad the collateral damage will be astronomical.

----------


## PAF

> I have accepted that the communists have not only won, but they have won for a long time now.  It's unfortunate to have children growing up in a society that they never had a semblance of freedom in.  Pretty much we as a family will do what it takes to survive within the system, as America is beyond redemption at this point.
> 
> I used to warn leftists but at this point, let them embrace their punishment.  Too bad the collateral damage will be astronomical.



The leftist hate on and complain about corporations making profit. But when corporations get in bed with government [Fascism], and on their tax dime, not a single peep.

The right side of the isle hate on and complain about government intervention in companies and the workplace, but when corporations get in bed with government [Fascism], and on their tax dime, not a single peep.

Both sides roll over and take pride making excuses for their own respective side, and in the end, [Fascism]. And T[Fascist]PTB thanks everybody for their dedicated service.

----------

